
Goldman Sachs May Be Forced to Fundamentally Question How Capitalism Is Working - spinchange
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-02-03/goldman-sachs-says-it-may-be-forced-to-fundamentally-question-how-capitalism-is-working
======
manicdee
According to the design spec, it is working as intended.

[http://marxists.org/arxhive/marx/works/1867-c1/](http://marxists.org/arxhive/marx/works/1867-c1/)

~~~
dawnbreez
According to the specs of someone who actively hates the system?

I'd say that you don't get the specs for a Windows computer from an Apple
engineer.

